# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  Choix d'un moteur 3D

## zooffy

Bonjour  tous.

Je suis devant le terrible moment o il faut que je choisisse un moteur 3D. Je compte lancer le dveloppement d'un RTS.

J'ai parcouru pas mal de chose sur le net mais j'ai du mal  bien comprendre certains point, voire mme  trouver certaines infos.

Alors je vais vous prsenter la chose sous un angle inhabituel (on va dire) : 
- j'ai besoins d'un moteur 3D qui puisse me permettre de faire al aprtie Serveur sous linux et la partie client sous toutes les plateforme (Windows, linux, mac)
- j'ai besoins d'un moteur 3D gratuit
- j'ai besoins d'une bonne compatibilit avec CEGUI pour faire les GUI
- j'ai besoins d'un moteur 3 D sur lquel il y a beaucoup de comptence, beaucoup de dveloppeur qui le connaissent bien, pour fiare le recrutement plus facilement.

J'ai donc pu voir qu'il y avait Ogre et Irlicht qui rpondent visiblement  ces conditions.

Alors questions : 
- est ce qu'il y a d'autre moteur 3d qui rpondent  ces conditions ? J'en ai pas trouv, j'ai mme pas russi  trouver une sorte de liste des moteurs 3D existant.
- sur le dernier point, selon vous, quel moteur y rpond le mieux ?

Subisidiairement, parce que l, j'avoue ne pas voir bien compris (mon rle dans l'quipe est game designer et je manage le tout, mais je n'ai pas de compttence hyper pointue au niveau programmation de jeu) : ces moteurs 3D incluent ou pas le moteur physique ?
Si la rponde est non, quel moteur physique va le mieux avec ?

Merci pour votre aide.

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

Je dois dire que ce n'est pas le role d'un game designer que de choisir le moteur sur lequel vont travailler les programmeurs. Enfin, je crois.

Je connais un moteur, gratuit Open Source -> http://springrts.com/
Mais, je ne suis pas sur que cela respecte tout vos requis.

----------


## zooffy

Ah oui, mje sais que ce n'est pas le role du Game Designer, mais quand en plus tu as la casquette de chef (tu vois, le gars qui va singer les chques  la fin du mois) ben tu fais un peu ce que tu veux dans un projet !!!!


Bon, trve de plaisanterie.

Merci pour ton lien, mais de base tu ne sais pas s'il repsect tout ce que j'ai mis, c'est cool, mais est ce bien utile alors ?

Par contre cela veille une question sur Ogre et Irlicht : ils sont bien gratuit et open source ?
J'ai comme un doute d'un coup malgrs tout ce que j'ai lu.

----------


## LittleWhite

Oui, Ogre et Irrlicht sont aussi gratuit et OpenSource. Enfin, faut lire les licences, comme toujours.

Moi, je donnais le lien, pour vous montrer un truc dont on ne parle pas souvent et qui peut vous servir (car c'est un moteur orient RTS). Alors que Irrlicht et Ogre sont des moteurs 3D gnralistes.

----------


## zooffy

Ah ok, orient RTS, a c'est une vraie information (tu aurais du me le prciser), merci.

Je vais approfondir ma lecture du lien que tu as donn. Bon j'avoue que l'anglais n'est pas super facile pour moi, mais avec des efforts, a va le faire.

Par contre si c'est moins connu, je suis un poil ennuy. il va me falloir des ressource de gens qui le connaissent et donc, si c'est moins connu je vais avoir plus de mal  en trouver. Mais si c'est orient RTS, a devrait donc donn un jeu plus "facile"  faire.

La question de base entre OGRE et Irlicht reste pose tout de mme.

----------


## dourouc05

> La question de base entre OGRE et Irlicht reste pose tout de mme.


Tu veux un simple moteur 3D ou tu veux plus  ct ? Tu peux aller voir du ct du CryENGINE http://www.crydev.net/, le moteur de jeu qui a servi pour Crysis 2. Certainement pas le meilleur, mais au moins un trs bon  :;): . Tu as pas mal de jeux dj faits avec lui : http://mycryengine.com/index.php?conid=68. Il a un moteur physique intgr. Maintenant, il faudrait savoir le style de jeu que tu veux raliser, pour mieux t'orienter.

----------


## _MAID

Pour CryEngineSDK, il ne rpond pas trop  deux des point pos par Zooffy, entre autre



> - j'ai besoins d'une bonne compatibilit avec CEGUI pour faire les GUI
> - j'ai besoins d'un moteur 3 D sur lquel il y a beaucoup de comptence, beaucoup de dveloppeur qui le connaissent bien, pour fiare le recrutement plus facilement.


Le premier point est largement contournable au vue des outil prvu dans le CE3 SDK, le second sera plus difficile  franchir  :;):

----------


## zooffy

> Maintenant, il faudrait savoir le style de jeu que tu veux raliser, pour mieux t'orienter.


Merci pour ton retour.

Est ce que la premire phrase de mon topic rponds  ta question : 




> Je suis devant le terrible moment o il faut que je choisisse un moteur 3D. Je compte lancer le dveloppement d'un RTS.


Je voudrais une sorte de solution complte : un moteur 3D ET un moteur physique, puisqu'il faut les deux.
Mais surtout, comme le souligne _MAID mon principal souci reste de trouver des ressources, ce doit tre le critre le plus important dans ma dmarche.

La proposition de LittleWhite est trs interressante puisque oriente RTS mais je reste circonspect sur le volume de dveloppeur qui vont le connaitre. D'autant plus qu'ensuite, je projette d'autre jeu avec la mme quipe, donc je voudrais rester gnraliste.
Je pense aussi qu'un choix comme Ogre ou Irlicht devrait me permettre de faire fabriquer un moteur propre  mon quipe. A moins que les licences ne m'en empche, amis si j'ai bien lu c'est open source, donc je peux faire programmer et reprogrammer ce que je veux dans le moteur de base.

Vous confirmez ? (j'ai toujours eu des soucis pour comprendre l'open source)

Mantenant, vous pouvez aussi me dire que je vais gagner mon temps  faire fabriquer par mon quipe une moteur from scratch (j'ai des doutes sur ce coup l) mais un avis ne me ferait pas de mal je pense.

En tout cas merci pour ces retours constructifs

----------


## LittleWhite

> Ah ok, orient RTS, a c'est une vraie information (tu aurais du me le prciser), merci.


En mme temps, en titre:



> Spring is a powerful free RTS engine developed for Windows and Linux





> Spring est un moteur RTS libre et puissant dvelopp pour Windows et Linux


Et pour moi, le monsieur, il veut faire un RTS, donc le CryEngine (orient FPS  la base) c'est un peu hard, non ?
Sinon, on fait entrer dans la comptition, l'unreal Engine et Unity, comme a on a tout les connus  ::):

----------


## zooffy

> Sinon, on fait entrer dans la comptition, l'unreal Engine et Unity, comme a on a tout les connus


Unity : j'ai cru comprendre que c'tait plus complet qu'un simple motuer, genre c'est un outils de dveloppement.
Je voudrais pas non plus me retrouver limit par de quelconque outils, il me faut un truc vraiment libre dans la marge de manoeuvre.

----------


## LittleWhite

Je vais dire une btise, mais le plus libre, c'est d'attaquer directement avec OpenGL ou DirectX. On ne peut pas faire plus libre (mais ce sera plus long). Il y aura plus de connaisseurs aussi (mais cela ne veut pas dire que cela aboutira plus).

Pour Unity, je ne connais pas spcialement, mais oui, il y a une suite d'outils. Et puis c'est du C#.

----------


## _MAID

Unity est un moteur AAA. Donc c'est un outil complet qui te fournis tous les 
lments ncessaires au dveloppement d'un projet. Il pourrait se rvler trs bien pour faire
un RTS. Par contre, mme si la version Free existe (ce qui permet de dmarrer et de tester) la version pro n'est pas donnes.

Faire ses outils c'est bien (par exemple un moteur qui serait bas sur Ogre + Bullet + OpenAL + etc...), cela donne beaucoup de marge de manuvre, mais cela peut s'avrer lourd
et finalement une grande partie de l'nergie de l'quipe est employ  leur dveloppement plutt qu'au dev du jeux lui mme. 
Aprs, c'est un ternel dbat, c'est  vous de voir.
 :;):

----------


## zooffy

Ok, je commence  voir le truc.
Je me doutais bien qu'en cherchant plus de marge de manoeuvre j'allais me prendre des dlais supplmentaires.

Pour le tarif de Unity, si j'ai bien compt a fait 4000 $  la louche. Sur un projet qui a un budget compris entre 5 et 10 millions d'euros pour l'isntant, je trouve que c'est si cher que a.

Par contre c'est en C# : c'est quoi l'impact ?
Je me retrouve bloqu  ne faire que du Windows pour le client ET le serveur ?
Et puis en regardant la liste des jeux sur le site, j'ai pas vu de RTS ni de MMORPG, vous tes sr que a serait bien ?

Enfin, fron scratch  partir de OpenGL ou DirectX, humm, l je pense que a va trop loin. La combinaison avec Ogre me plait plus.

Alors question simple : lequel est le plus rpandu : OGRE ou Irlicht ?

----------


## _MAID

> Ok, je commence  voir le truc.
> Je me doutais bien qu'en cherchant plus de marge de manoeuvre j'allais me prendre des dlais supplmentaires.
> 
> Pour le tarif de Unity, si j'ai bien compt a fait 4000 $  la louche. Sur un projet qui a un budget compris entre 5 et 10 millions d'euros pour l'isntant, je trouve que c'est si cher que a.


a c'est si tu prend pour toute les plates forme, dans un premier temps sur PC c'est 1375 TTC.




> Et puis en regardant la liste des jeux sur le site, j'ai pas vu de RTS ni de MMORPG, vous tes sr que a serait bien ?


ne te fie pas forcement au site d'Unity, fait plutt une recherche globale sur le net. C'est vrai que le genre RTS n'est pas le plus reprsent sous Unity3D, mais c'est plus une histoire de genre moins pris en ce moment qu'autre chose.




> Alors question simple : lequel est le plus rpandu : OGRE ou Irlicht ?


Perso (pour avoir utilis les deux), je dirais Ogre, probablement moins facile d'approche, mais plus complet, aux features plus pousss et  la forte communaut, la aussi une recherche internet te montrera nombre de projets ralise avec ce moteur de rendu, qui sont de trs haut niveau pour certains.

----------


## zooffy

En parlant de recherche sur le NET j'ai des problmes pour trouver une sorte de liste de jeu fait avec tel moteur ou tel autre.

Et aussi, question subisidiare : je trouve pas d'info sur ce classement de jeu "AAA". a correspond  quoi ?

Sinon, les arguments que tu avance sur OGRE me plaisent beaucoup mais la consonnance allemande de Irlicht me sduisait ...... hi hi hi 

Je vais retenter des recherches sur le net, mais je sche vraiment.

----------


## _MAID

> En parlant de recherche sur le NET j'ai des problmes pour trouver une sorte de liste de jeu fait avec tel moteur ou tel autre.


Ben pour Unity il y a dj ce lien : http://unity3d.com/gallery/game-list/. Mme si c'est pas complet.

Pour Ogre3D, ce lien: http://www.ogre3d.org/tikiwiki/Proje...ing+OGRE#Games
c'est assez ingal, mais des jeux comme _Proun_, _FamilyFarm_, _Garshasp:The Monster Slayer_ ou encore _Torchlight_ ...sont de trs bon exemple parmi d'autres (et sont clairement niveau 'pro').




> Et aussi, question subisidiare : je trouve pas d'info sur ce classement de jeu "AAA". a correspond  quoi ?


comprend pas le sens de ta question  ::oops::  




> Sinon, les arguments que tu avance sur OGRE me plaisent beaucoup mais la consonnance allemande de Irlicht me sduisait ...... hi hi hi


oui  ::):  maintenant, les choix potentiels sont multiples, l'aspect technique (features, etc...) est trs important, mais l'aspect 'affectif' n'est pas  ngliger non plus  :;): 




> Je vais retenter des recherches sur le net, mais je sche vraiment.


 Pas simple de faire ce que l'on pense le bon choix. Je dirais pour reprendre un peu ce qui  t dis, essais de t'attirer les service d'un bon codeur/technicien, qui essaiera dj de bien apprhender les besoins de ton projet (sur tous les plans). 
En suite, fort de son exprience, il te permettra mieux (en concertation) de prendre une bonne orientation technique. Cela te sera je pense bien utile.

----------


## Anything

> Par contre c'est en C# : c'est quoi l'impact ?
> Je me retrouve bloqu  ne faire que du Windows pour le client ET le serveur ?


Ca me fait tiquer depuis le dbut du topic mais en quoi le dvelopement du serveur a quoi que ce soit avoir avec le choix du moteur graphique?

----------


## screetch

> Ok, je commence  voir le truc.
> Je me doutais bien qu'en cherchant plus de marge de manoeuvre j'allais me prendre des dlais supplmentaires.
> 
> Pour le tarif de Unity, si j'ai bien compt a fait 4000 $  la louche. Sur un projet qui a un budget compris entre 5 et 10 millions d'euros pour l'isntant, je trouve que c'est si cher que a.
> 
> Par contre c'est en C# : c'est quoi l'impact ?
> Je me retrouve bloqu  ne faire que du Windows pour le client ET le serveur ?
> Et puis en regardant la liste des jeux sur le site, j'ai pas vu de RTS ni de MMORPG, vous tes sr que a serait bien ?
> 
> ...


Il faut queje te fasses bien rpter; tu as n budget de 5 a 10 millions d'euros pour faire un jeu?
et tu postes sur developpez.net auprs de gens qui sont pour la plupart tudiants pour te renseigner sur les moteurs 3D existant? et tu viens a peine de te dcider pour un RTS a la place d'un MMORPG?

donc en gros tu as gagn au loto, et tu t'es dis je vais faire un jeu sans aucune connaissance pralable?

je vais tre honnte, a la lecture de tes posts jusque la ca ressemble a de l'argent jet par les fentres; on ne s'improvise pas game designer ni chef de projet et jusque la tu cumules toute les erreurs du guide "ce qu'il ne faut pas faire lorsqu'on commence un projet de jeu".


Je vais continuer dans le truc qui me choque (limite m'enerve en tant que dveloppeur): bien que tu n'y connaisse rien tu t'es mis dans la caboche d'utiliser ogre ou irrlicht malgr tout ce qu'on a dit plus haut, et tu vas poster un recrutement pour un dveloppeur ogre ou irrlicht; comme indiqu dj dans les premiers posts, ce n'est pas forcment toi le mieux plac pour faire le choix de la techno; tu devrais recruter (si tu as vraiment toutes les ppettes dont tu parles) un mec qui a de l'experience dans les jeux vido, qui a dj mont un projet. Un directeur technique qui pourra faire le choix des technos avec toi et qui aidera au recrutement.

En te lisant j'ai l'impression que tu es juste le "control freak" qui a eu une ide et qui veut trouver une equipe pour la lui faire, en gros l'quipe c'est toi, les autres ils sont l parce que tu as besoin d'un codeur 3D.



Commence par revoir ton rle dans l'quipe; un game designer choisit pas lem oteur graphique, sinon c'est plant d'avance.


Dsol si je suis un peu direct.

----------


## zooffy

> Ca me fait tiquer depuis le dbut du topic mais en quoi le dvelopement du serveur a quoi que ce soit avoir avec le choix du moteur graphique?


Heu, je crois que j'ai dit un btise l, alors....
N'ayant pas d'exprience en amtire de dveloppement de jeux, je patauge un peu, j'avoue. Mais comme dans mon projet, je suis tout en haut de la pyramide (PDG de l'entreprise on va dire, pour faire simple) et game designer pour ma partie de travail, je dois prendre des dcisions  fort impact mais je voudrais tout de mme savoir de quoi je parle.

Alors, prenons ce point sous un autre angle : le moteur 3D et le moteur physique ne vont servir qu' la partie client du jeu ?
Si oui, est ce que le fait que cela soit C# va me poser une souci pour faire une version Mac ou est ce que cela n'implique que le fait de devoir programmer tout a avec Visual Studio ? (ce qui m'arrangerait, je connais trs bien ce logiciel puisque je programme des site WAB en ASP.NET)





> comprend pas le sens de ta question


Le classement AAA on en parle ici dans ce topic pour WOW par exemple et aussi pour un moteur (Unity, c'est mme toi qui l'a dit).
Sur un autre forum on m'a dit qu'un jeu AAA tait un jeu  buget illimit (ce qui est,  mon sens une connerie sans nom) en parlant de Blizzard qui aurait ce genre de capacit. Enfin, bon, faut arrt le dlire chez certains parfois, Blizzard est une entreprise comme les autres qui ne peut se permettre de jeter l'argent par les fentres tout de mme.

Donc je me demande que c'est que ce classement AAA sur les jeux et les moteurs.

En gros, dans mon projet, je vais aller chercher des sous (beaucoup) auprs des investisseurs et je vais lancer le recrutement d'une quipe avec l'aide de cabinets et de professionnels.
Ensuite, je vais leur donner mon dossier de conception (qui est prt) et je vais aussi acheter un fouet pour les faire bosser.

Je n'ai pas d'exprience en matire de dveloppement pur de jeu vido, ni en animation 3D mais j'ai 41 ans, donc exprience de la vie et j'ai un background de chef d'entreprise depuis plus de 12 ans. Du coup, entre a et mon exprience en matire jeu de simulation au sens large (wargame, jeu de rle, jeu de plateau) j'en ai assez entre les mains pour tenter l'aventure en grand.

Dans d'autre topic je vois (trop souvent) la remaque : commence par fabriquer un ttris. Oui, si je voulais faire une truc en amateur, jsute pour el fun, mais l, je n'ai ocunement besoins de savoir programmer a.

Je me souviens d'une boite o j'ai bosser  faire des sites web : mon boss tait un marketer qui ne trouvait pas facilement le bouton pour dmarre son ordinateur et il faisait un super boulot.
Dans la mme srie : le PDG de chez Renault, vous croyez qu'il sait faire une vidange ?
Enfin, voil.

Merci pour tous vos conseils qui sont trs bons pour l'instant.

----------


## _MAID

> Donc je me demande que c'est que ce classement AAA sur les jeux et les moteurs.


Dans le cas de produits de conception, le terme AAA n'tait pas vraiment  propos, on parle plutt de Middleware, comprendre une grosse boite  outil tout compris pour faire des jeux.

----------


## Anything

> Le classement AAA on en parle ici dans ce topic pour WOW par exemple et aussi pour un moteur (Unity, c'est mme toi qui l'a dit).
> Sur un autre forum on m'a dit qu'un jeu AAA tait un jeu  buget illimit (ce qui est,  mon sens une connerie sans nom) en parlant de Blizzard qui aurait ce genre de capacit. Enfin, bon, faut arrt le dlire chez certains parfois, Blizzard est une entreprise comme les autres qui ne peut se permettre de jeter l'argent par les fentres tout de mme.


Un jeu AAA est un jeu  gros budget, dont on espre de grosses ventes en retour.
Blizzard vends chacun de leur jeu  millions depuis dix ans. C'est plutot exceptionnel pour une boite de dev. Et clairement ca leur permet d'avoir un budget plus que consquent pour mener leurs projets  terme.

----------


## zooffy

Merci pour l'explication de AAA. on va arrter avec Blizzard.

Je n'arrive pas  trouver des infos sur le dveloppement des jeux.
Dawn of War, par exemple, a fait trois heures que je farfouille le net pour arriver  trouver combien de personne dans l'quipe et combien de temps pour le faire.

Ou encore plus proche : RIFT, impossible de savoir comment TRION a fait ce truc. Et mme leur prochain titre "end of nations", blackout total l dessus.

Vous auriez une ide ?

----------


## gbdivers

> Ou encore plus proche : RIFT, impossible de savoir comment TRION a fait ce truc


Tu n'as pas du chercher beaucoup. Sur wikipdia : en dveloppement depuis 2006 avec un budget de 50 millions.

----------


## zooffy

Mais pourquoi je trouve jamais ces infos l moi, on utilise le mme google pourtant !!!

Merci pour l'info. J'aimerais trouver ce genre d'info pour des RTS, mais j'ai cherch tout l'aprs mid d'hier sur W40K ou Bataille pour les terre du milieu et que dalle, rien de rien.
Je comprends pas comment je me dbrouille.

Mais pour conclure sur ce topic en lui mme, je pense vraiment prendre OGRE et btir des choses personalise dessus.
a me parait un choix judicieu dans son ouverture et sa prnit, histoire de pouvoir plusieurs jeu sur les acquis du prcdent.
Et puis si un jour mon quipe  du temps (donc si y a des sous dans la boite) on pourra toujours refaire un truc sur OpenGl ou DirectX, refaire un OGRE en gros, mais ceci est une autre histoire.

----------


## LittleWhite

> Mais pourquoi je trouve jamais ces infos l moi, on utilise le mme google pourtant !!!


Sauf que Google se base sur un algorithme de recherche  rponses similaire (soit, vous allez voir toujours les mmes sites ou des sites lis (proches, qui raconte la mme chose).
Google rponds donc diffremment pour chacun. Et puis y a aussi les mots cls que l'on tapent. Et puis, pas besoin d'utiliser Google pour aller sur la wikipedia.

Les gros studios, fabriquent souvent leurs moteurs en interne. Certains (Crytek / Epic Games) fabrique un moteur et le revendent (et aussi un jeu vitrine  :;): )




> Mais comme dans mon projet, je suis tout en haut de la pyramide (PDG de l'entreprise on va dire, pour faire simple) et game designer pour ma partie de travail, je dois prendre des dcisions  fort impact mais je voudrais tout de mme savoir de quoi je parle.


J'ose croire qu'un PDG  trop de chose  faire pour avoir le temps de faire Game Designer aussi. Les deux sont des mtiers complets  part.

Point de vue programmation:
Le client et le serveur peuvent tre totalement diffrent. Le serveur tournera sur une machine spcialis contrle par vous. Donc vous avez entire libert de faire ce que vous voulez (Linux / Windows / Mac, on s'en fout).
Le serveur ne fait aucun affichage du jeu (donc le moteur, on s'en fout). Il peut grer la physique, mais on vite. En thorie, il gre que le rseau et la bonne marche du jeu.
Le client doit faire  peu prs tout le reste, et doit tourner sur le plus de machine possible (souvent, les dveloppeurs se limitent  Windows  ::cry:: )

Pour Warhammer 40k, le site officiel ne rfrence aucun moteur connu. Le site de Relic (le dveloppeur), non plus. Je suppose qu'ils ont leurs propre moteur. (Sinon, il faudrait qu'il indique le logo quelque part, non?)

----------


## ElGat0

Pour DoW Warhammmer 40k, c'est un moteur interne  Relic, l'Essence Engine (version 1 puis 2  partir de DoW 2).
Bataille pour la Terre du Milieu utilise le SAGE, un moteur interne  EA dvelopp par Weswood (C&C).
Dans le genre "franais", t'as le moteur d'Eugen Systems utilis sur R.U.S.E : a s'appelle l'IrisZoom. Pour te donner une ide, c'est capable de grer des maps d'un milliard de polygones (et sur la beta de RUSE, chez moi, les chargements duraient moins de quinze secondes).
Pour des prcisions techniques, on n'a pas grand-chose, en gnral 2-3 features balances au dtour d'une interview. En tout cas rien de tout a n'est destin  sortir de chez leurs diteurs  court terme.
Je prcise que tous ces renseignements sont disponibles sur Wikipdia, les deux premiers moteurs ont leur page attitre.

Et maintenant, mes 2 centimes :



> N'ayant pas d'exprience en amtire de dveloppement de jeux, je patauge un peu, j'avoue. Mais comme dans mon projet, je suis [...] game designer pour ma partie de travail, je dois prendre des dcisions  fort impact mais je voudrais tout de mme savoir de quoi je parle.


L, y'a un gros problme : t'y connais rien en JV et tu t'auto-proclames _game designer_. C'est symptomatique du type qui n'y connait rien et choisit le poste qui lui semble le plus "simple".

Game designer c'est un mtier, a ne s'improvise pas plus que dveloppeur moteur C++ ou animateur. Tu dis toi-mme que tu n'as jamais rien fait dans ce domaine : tu n'arriveras absolument pas  dbuter un gros projet. Aucune chance.
En plus, comme dit au-dessus, a n'est pas le boulot du game designer de choisir le middleware utilis. a n'est mme pas le boulot du patron, ou alors aprs concertation avec ses employs qui y connaissent quelque chose.
(d'autre part,  titre personnel, je pense que le boss de ce genre de projet devrait tre un manager et jamais, jamais un technicien, mais l c'est vraiment mon avis. Note que a n'empche pas le boss d'tre trs, trs fort en technique : simplement, a n'est pas son mtier, il aura beaucoup trop d'autres choses  faire).

Commencer par Ogre c'est dj du bas niveau. Un moteur de jeu comme Unity va te permettre de prototyper infiniment plus rapidement : le moteur 3D c'est une infime partie du travail, qui prend du temps, cote cher, et rapporte pas grand-chose d'autre que des emmerdes. Je rappelle qu'avant l'UDK l'UE3 tait factur  peu prs 300 000$ par poste : il y a une raison...
Toute la chane d'outils (le middleware) est ce qui va rellement dterminer l'efficacit des gens qui travailleront sur ton projet.

Enfin, tu dis ne pas vouloir coder de petit jeu  la Tetris parce que tu n'es pas codeur, et c'est plutt logique. Par contre tu dois quand mme faire des petits jeux pour comprendre quelque chose au game design. Tu veux faire des RTS : tu as dj conu un mod l-dessus ? Ou mme juste une carte pour un jeu quelconque ?

En bref, j'ai un doute sur ton but rel vue l'normit des btises que tu cris ici, je parie plus sur la provoc bte et mchante.
Peut-tre que je me trompe ; dans ce cas-l, excuse ma lgre, euh, rticence, et le ton un peu cassant du message : mais t'as vraiment intrt  commencer par un projet raliste. Ne serait-ce que pour intresser tes futurs employs, investisseurs, clients...

----------

